# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Ganadería  Se vende maquina pletizadora de alimento para cerdos y aves

## Marcio

Se vende maquina peletizadora de alimento con una producción de 1-2T/H toneladas por hora. Cuenta con dos tamaños de moldes utilizados para pollos y cerdos.  
La linea de alimento balanceado cuenta con 3 partes. La zona de molido y mezclado, donde también se pueden agregar otros productos para hacer un mejor alimento. Luego pasa al a zona de peletizado y finalmente a la de enfriado y empaquetado. 
Tamaño de linea completa: 12.9 metros de largo x 4.2 metros de ancho. 
Motor 220v 
Precio FOB en china $30320 listo para despacho.Temas similares: CURSO TALLER: FORMULACIÓN DE DIETA BALANCEADA PARA CERDOS Y VACUNOS (Modalidad presencial o virtual) Servicios de control biológico en campos agrícola con aves rapaces. Uva, aji libres de plaga de aves que disminuyen el rendimiento del campo. Maquina para extraer aceite de palta maquina para hacer cubos de alfalfa Perú exportó más de 1,329 TM de harina de plumas en el 2008 para alimento de aves y truchas

----------

